
Find out if Amazon's Ring has partnered with your local police - po
https://www.cnet.com/news/amazons-ring-reveals-405-cities-where-police-tap-into-its-cameras/
======
huomri
The motivation for this seems less to do with fighting crime and more to do
with certain people simply making money.

